# Economic Downturn Hits Us At Home



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Well... we kind of anticipated this with the way the manufacturing industry has been going, but as of next week the DH is down to 34 hours a week... He works for a Pivot (aka big sprinklers) company based here in Eugene as an Network / Programmer / General IT guy. Last week they closed the manufacturing plant and are moving all production overseas. At this time the home office will remain in Eugene, but it is hard to know if it will stay here or move to one of several locations, one of which could be Boardman, Oregon (um...there is NOTHING in Boardman!)

Again, we did anticipate this - it's hard not too with the way other manufacturing companies are disappearing all the time. We have set ourselves up pretty well by paying off everything we could. We also refinanced our house at a much lower interest rate a few months ago which skimmed a couple hundred dollars off our house payment. Even at the worst case scenario (him losing his job), we will be OK. The tough part is going to be him being home on Fridays while I have to go to work....


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Sure am sorry to hear that - you all have our best wishes that the HQ will remain in Eugene. Good luck!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont know a single person who hasnt had to make changes either forced or volunteer from this economy.

I lived in Denver thru the 90's and made some good friends.. 3 of the 7 has lost there houses.. I feel very lucky to still be paid up on mine.

I have been working on selling my 1/2 ton and Outback.. I thought we would see an improvement this summer... Not.. I think this winter could be just as tough as last.. Not taking the chance anymore.. I struggled last winter and am gonna shrink everything down to nothing for this winter.. '

Good luck to you guys and I hope he can keep whats left of his job for now..

Carey


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear. Your not alone I am in up state New York an we also are feeling the pinch. We are having to take a week long furlough without pay. Hopefully things pick up soon. At first I was really bothered by the whole thing but I stepped back and looked at it from another angle now I am getting another week to spend with my wife and kids and that really put a smile on my face. However I hope things do pick up soon or it may be more than a furlough.

Good luck from another outbacker in a similar situation.
Bennitt 5


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news. Looking on the brighter side, Fridays off for DH = more time to spend riding the dirt bikes









Wait a moment, that also ='s more $$$ out the door on gas for the dirt bikes









You just can't win in these economic times. At least you had the foresight to plan ahead.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that. The economy sucks! Just today our local paper remarked that THEY had to lay off 4 people ...when people aren't buying the paper at 50 cents a paper and your sponsers pull out...well...you get the idea.

Mike is the automotive technology teacher (aka...a mechanic who teaches kids how to become a mechanic) at our county vocational/technical school and they layed people off like crazy this year....enrollment is WAY down. What kid doesn't want to get out of high school early to learn a trade????







The end of every school year has us chewing our nails hoping that he isn't next.

With all that said...I hope it all works out for you. You seemed to have your head on straight considering you were smarter than most economically. Cheer up! We're rooting for you guys to pull thru!









Michele


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. The economy sucks! Just today our local paper remarked that THEY had to lay off 4 people ...when people aren't buying the paper at 50 cents a paper and your sponsers pull out...well...you get the idea.
> 
> Mike is the automotive technology teacher (aka...a mechanic who teaches kids how to become a mechanic) at our county vocational/technical school and they layed people off like crazy this year....enrollment is WAY down. What kid doesn't want to get out of high school early to learn a trade????
> 
> ...


Its to bad that todays kids don't want to work in the trades. I did a 5 year stint as a stone setter but hated having to work out of state. Now I do two trades and we are back logged 2 to 3 weeks and need to hire more help but can't find anyone to fill the position. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that. What is this contry going to do when everything we get is imported cause we dont make anything anymore. I went to tech school both in high school and out of high school as a mechanic, I dont fix cars anymore, just people. Its actually easier then fixing cars. Its funny all day long I see comericals for trade, computer and medical assistants schools. I figured with the economy most would be back in school for a new career field.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Bennitt5 said:


> Sorry to hear. Your not alone I am in up state New York an we also are feeling the pinch. We are having to take a week long furlough without pay. Hopefully things pick up soon.
> 
> At first I was really bothered by the whole thing but I stepped back and looked at it from another angle now I am getting another week to spend with my wife and kids and that really put a smile on my face.
> 
> ...


Bennitt 5, I subscribe to the same philosophy









I saw something on the morning news just the other day... They called it being FUNemployed.
Made some sense to me anyway. I always said everything happens for a reason and everything always works out for the better. Sometimes you don't understand it when you're in the thick of things...







Here's wishing everyone the best during these challenging times...


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that. The economy sucks! Just today our local paper remarked that THEY had to lay off 4 people ...when people aren't buying the paper at 50 cents a paper and your sponsers pull out...well...you get the idea.
> 
> Mike is the automotive technology teacher (aka...a mechanic who teaches kids how to become a mechanic) at our county vocational/technical school and they layed people off like crazy this year....enrollment is WAY down. What kid doesn't want to get out of high school early to learn a trade????
> 
> ...


Its to bad that todays kids don't want to work in the trades. I did a 5 year stint as a stone setter but hated having to work out of state. Now I do two trades and we are back logged 2 to 3 weeks and need to hire more help but can't find anyone to fill the position. James
[/quote]

As you know, high schoolers go for free! By the age of 18, you can be a ASE certified mechanic, LPN, Dental Hygenist, Computer Networker/Programmer, HVAC Tech, Construction ,Cosmetologist...the list is endless. These jobs pay big money for most, especially a young adult without a chance of a college education. Most are just lazy and many that go to Mike's school are just looking for a way out of class or are pushed there because they were a behavior problem in their HS.

Years ago when Mike started there, they had to turn kids down!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

It seems that no one is exempt from the possibility. Scary indeed.

Hang in there and try to make the best of it







, surely that honey do list has some things on it?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation - Back in 2003, I was layed off for a second time after spending several years in IT. At that point, I decided it was time to make a career change. Even thought its been steady in the new career, we are all feeling the economic pinch, and you just never know when its going to hit us. Hopefully, soon, the economy will start to swing back up and the sun will be shining bright again!


----------

